# إحذروا هذا الموقع



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

قرأت هذا الموضوع وودت أن ألفت نظر الجميع له لخطورته
وضعت مسافات في عنوان الموقع لكي لا يدخله احد بالغلط

احذروا من هذا الموقع.

http : // www . kalemero . com 

الموقع لا يحتاج ان تفتح فيه اي ملف فهو يرسل رقم الايبي 

الخاص بك لصاحب الموقع و يصبح جهازك تحت رحمته 

حالما تدخله مباشرة ... احد الفايلات المرفقه يحتوي 

فايل تروجن متطور يقوم بعمل فورمات لجهازك لكنه يبقي 

ملف خامد في القرص الصلب حيث انه اذا اعدت انزال 

الويندوز بقى هذا الفايل خامد حتى يوقظة هو او يضبط 

ساعة الايقاض ليدمر جهازك. 

باختصار هو موقع تجسسي مدمر في الدرجة الاولى 

فاحذرة و احذر الجميع منه. 

ملاحظة: لا يمكن للانتي فايروس او اي برنامج حماية 

من التي يستخدمها الاكثرية من كشف هذا الموقع 

و ما يحويه لانه يستعمل كودات مختلفة تخدع الكاشف 

و توهمه انه موقع عادي.
للأمانه الموضوع منقول


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ميرنا

خوفتنيى حتى انى اجرب


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2006)

*صدقنى يا مايكل انا لقيته روحت جبته بس اى حد يخاف يجرب طبعا لامن*


----------



## kerolos (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا بجد جدا جدا جدا*

بجد شكرا جدا ليكى ياميرنا مش عارف من غيرك كنت عملت ايه 

بجد موضوعاتك زى العسل ومفيده جدا جدا وربنا يخللللللليكى لينا 

:yahoo:​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسيي ليكى يا ميرنا كنت عاوزه اجرب بس خوفتينى الاحتياط واجب برضو يا مرمر*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف لتدخلي الفظيع بالموضوع بعد مراجعه كود الصفحه و الدخول علي الموقع 

وجدت ان لا هناك خطر من الدخول الي الموقع و انها مجرد اشاعه و علشان اجيبلكم من الاخر 

اساسا مفيش موقع بالاسم ده


----------



## ميرنا (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*thanks yes*


----------



## thamer77 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

الموقع اعتقد انو غلط


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ميرنا على مواضيعك الجميلة
فعلا فيه مواقع بتحمل ملفات كتيرة ودي بيسموها الكوكيز , بحيث لما الواحد اول ما يدخل المواقع دي , بيقوموا اصحاب المواقع دي بزرع هذه الكوكيز في جهاز الضحية , وبلتالي يقدروا  يخترقوا جهاز الضحية ويقدرو يعرفو اي معلومة عن جهازه مثلا ال اي بي وكلمات السر المخزونة في جهاز الضحية وغيره وغيره فلازم احنا كذلك نكون حذرين من دخول مواقع مشكوك فيها. ولازم كل مرة نقوم بتنظيف الجهاز من الملفات دي للتخلص منها.


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي ليكي اختي ميرنااااا


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ميرنا


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى ميرنا وبجد الاحسن انى مفتحش اى موقع مبسقش فيه والاحتياط واجب


----------



## النسر الدهبي (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وصل اجتهدك


----------



## monlove (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي معرفتك لمعلومات وتوصلها دي لوحدها المفروض احيكي عليها
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## سنايبر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

شكرا يا ميرنا علي التحذير
تقبلي مروري
سنايبر


----------



## Jordanian (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

thanks 4 warning


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

مرسي ميرنا


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

شكرا ميرنا على هذا التنبية
شكرا لاهتمامك
تحياتى


----------



## man4truth (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

شكرا جزيلا يا ميرنا


----------



## noraa (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

مرسى ليكى كتبر  وحتى ل ومفيش موقع بالاسم دة فا  عموما  شكرا ليكى جدا


----------



## googa2007 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إحذروا هذا الموقع*

*شكرا جزيلا للتنبية​*


----------

